# SpaceRamblers - Very cool webcomic!



## Roman (Mar 25, 2015)

*A web-comic about the incredible adventures  of the Space Ramblers: red dragon Dif,  yellow panda Jenny , Ape-like  penguin Biffley  and amphibian Berjoe.*







The main storyline of the Novel will twist itself around the energy of the Universe and the 5th squad of the Space Ramblers who must find the positive stream of the Universe to stop the great evil that broke free and threatens to destroy the whole Universe. However, the Space Ramblers arenâ€™t the only ones who seek the positive stream. Many want to possess that power, but the most dangerous foe is a ruthless pirate, the nightmare of the galaxy, Lord Clort. There are 4 main characters in the Graphic Novel: Dif the Red Dragon, Jenny the Yellow Panda, Biffley the Ape-like Penguin and Berjoe the Amphibian. Despite the fact that there are 4 main characters in the Novel, the key character is Dif. Our fearsome four will have to uncover many secrets mysteries, fight the most ancient and terrible creatures of the space, meet the ancient gods, participate in great space battles and more. The SpaceRamblers Graphic Novel Saga has everything! Action, parkour, blood, stealth, boobs, epic, scale, cool storyline and visual style, lots of mystery and secrets, everyday stuff and, of course, love! 

*The graphics quality in the Novel is very high, just like in the cover!*


*I also need to mention that the exclusive OST for the Graphic Novel is being written, and it will be available on our YouTube channel! *





*
  We ask you to support us on indiegogo. For now we need funding for the first issue of the Prologue. 1 issue called â€˜The Doomsdayâ€™. There will be 8 issues in the Prolgue. The number of pages in the issues is not fixed. The first issue will include 28 pages. 
*






* You can read the first 5 pages of the Novel on our website. *

 SpaceRamblers
 FA  
 DA  

Join us in these social networks and help us share this awesome Graphic Novel!
 Facebook 
 Tumblr  
 Twitter


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2015)

*!*


----------

